# Have You Wanted To Buy From The USA But They Won't Ship To Canada? Answer Here!



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

I found the site www.reship.com . They charge $5 usd 1 time for the address (street address, not p.o. box) and then $5 plus shipping to send the parcel along to you. If you ship more they give bulk deals, as well as services like packing multiple orders into 1 box, or removing the invoices etc. Those services incur additional charges though.

I have been wanting something like this for years. I recently bought some medical stuff that was about $800 Canadian, and the USA stores would not ship to Canada. I used my new USA address, and they shipped to reship for free, then reship has sent it along to me. I paid $246 USD for what Canadian business wanted to charge me over $800.

The exchange rate is high now, at $1.25 Can = $1 USD, but I saved so much I don't care.

I have also wanted to buy guitar stuff over the years but some of the companies would not ship to Canada, or when they did they would only use UPS so I would have to incur that huge brokerage fee.

Reship offers USPS, USP and other methods of shipping. You choose your method.

Anyhow I thought I would pass this along. 

Cheers,

P


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Player, that's good information for those that don't live near the border where they can go and pick stuff up. The fact that they will reship it via USPS is also a good service as that will cut down on the extra fees paid when shipping across the border.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I will have to check them out. One problem with companies like these is that merchants (or the credit card company, not sure how that works) often validate that the credit card billing address matches the shipping address.

Edit: From their FAQ


How do I pay if a U.S. retailer won't accept my international credit card?
Many companies require a domestic address to be associated with your credit card. In most cases, adding your ReShip.com address as a secondary address to your card will remedy this situation. This can also be resolved by taking advantage of our Assisted Purchasing Program


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

We use the International Corporate Center in Ogdensburg for our bike business. In the US we get free shipping so it makes sense for us to send everything there and consolidate our orders. As a business we do have to do all our own paper work. I have also use the Corporate Center for personal stuff - you ship the package to their address and then drive down and pick it up. Costs 5 US per package and you have to declare with a bill of sale upon re-entry to Canada. You most likely will not pay the duty but will have to pay HST.


----------



## dago (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah, I'm down at Ogdensburg a every few months for all sorts of stuff that people won't ship to Canada. I love it when someone gives an exclusive licensing deal to someone for Canada and then the license holder only brings in a specific subset of the products and won't order anything else for you.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

Very cool, thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

Macki said:


> We use the International Corporate Center in Ogdensburg for our bike business. In the US we get free shipping so it makes sense for us to send everything there and consolidate our orders. As a business we do have to do all our own paper work. I have also use the Corporate Center for personal stuff - you ship the package to their address and then drive down and pick it up. Costs 5 US per package and you have to declare with a bill of sale upon re-entry to Canada. You most likely will not pay the duty but will have to pay HST.


Works great if you are close to the border, but I don't want to drive for 6 hours to get a $50 pedal...


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks great. Thanks for the tip. I will give them a try. With all these years ordering from the US my list of shops now only include sellers who ship USPS to Canada but I can expand my horizons now :-D


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

pattste said:


> I will have to check them out. One problem with companies like these is that merchants (or the credit card company, not sure how that works) often validate that the credit card billing address matches the shipping address.
> 
> Edit: From their FAQ
> 
> ...


you can call your credit card company and add addresses to your account. I usually add my work address to my CC accounts


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

I have a major issue with these kinds of services  what happens if they don't get the package??? It's not addressed to you its addressed to them some shipping companies won't even talk to you since your not the destination addressee what about insurance for a lost item?? And taking out a commercial invoice out of a package lol why so you can avoid duty??? That's illegal and you can get your shit seized for that, have to pay heavy fines and where's your proof of payment and what is the package insured for ? Less than the purchase price? Anyway just my two cents...


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Church-Audio said:


> I have a major issue with these kinds of services  what happens if they don't get the package??? It's not addressed to you its addressed to them some shipping companies won't even talk to you since your not the destination addressee what about insurance for a lost item?? And taking out a commercial invoice out of a package lol why so you can avoid duty??? That's illegal and you can get your shit seized for that, have to pay heavy fines and where's your proof of payment and what is the package insured for ? Less than the purchase price? Anyway just my two cents...


You can have it insured by the carrier (UPS). They will show you status en route, and arrival time (real, not estimated) to your proxy destination - that's your confirmation.
Some proxy services do not notify you of their receipt of your goods - you have to rely on the shipping service for that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've encountered sellers, even some items on Amazon.com that would not ship to Canada.

I have ways around that when it happens.

If I want something and have the money, there's generally a way to get it.

In my case, my company has plants in the US and I travel to various locations in the States frequently.

I can drop ship from one of our plants or hand carry it back myself.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You can call your CC company an add another address to it.


----------

